# Taxes for Expats



## TigerFox (Aug 16, 2013)

I am trying to find out the tax implications of the various Visas in Mexico. Obviously, if you are on a Tourist Visa, no problem, however, you can only remain 6 months and, as I understand it, they will not let you just come right back to avoid obtaining another type of Visa.

I don't want to have to pay or file taxes in Mexico. I know there is a double taxation treaty with the US. However, my goal is to avoid having to be accountable to two governments. It's already too much to have to be accountable to the US.

I checked for on line sources. Some info is outdated and some only in Spanish, which I cannot read.


----------

